# 2010 335D Advan RS, Swift/AST, Tune



## spece30dude (Mar 17, 2010)

Its taken a while for this, but car is finally getting where I want it to be. I could not be more happy with representing the "D" as one of the most amazing performance street cars. Well done BMW!! 

I was previously running stock BMW 195 wheels with run flats and my new set up is below:
Advan RS (Gunmetal) F, 18X8.5 - 235/40/18 R, 18X9.5 - 265/35/18
Michelin Pilot Super Sports -The earthquake in Japan didn't help my cause as I waited nearly 3 months for these wheels. I can say now it was TOTALLY WORTH IT.
Also, I could not be happier with the look and fitment! The tires feel much better than the RFTs! Gunmetal goes very well with Space Gray Metallic. Comparing the numbers, I have lost 56-60lbs of unsprung weight, not including the weight lost by the new suspension. 

Other Mods:
>> Swift Coilover Springs: 450lb front, 800lb rears 
>> AST 4100 Dampers
>> Switching between Burger Tuning Diesel Module and the VAC Tuning Box. Both are roughly the same with slightly different setup/claims but they both put a smile on my face.. I may sell one of them?
>> Front M3 wishbone and tension links.
>> Black kidney grille
>> 35% window tint on all side and rear windows.

Still to go near term:
>> Sub frame bushings and other rear links. Probably will start with sub frame only.
>> Front strut bar
>> M tech front bumper

Before/After Pics:


----------



## prentissra (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice.

I was looking at swapping wheels and going to non-RFT tires as well. Question - On the SuperSports, since they aren't RFT, are you throwing a code? 

Keep us updated on the mods. I'm interested to see how they are working out.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Very nice! :thumbup:

I went the lightweight tire/wheel option on my 550 and liked it so much that my 335d is getting a set of BBS RGR's mounted next Thursday.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

prentissra said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I was looking at swapping wheels and going to non-RFT tires as well. Question - On the SuperSports, since they aren't RFT, are you throwing a code?
> 
> Keep us updated on the mods. I'm interested to see how they are working out.


No code to throw.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

There is absolutely no issue with putting non-RFTs on any BMW. You retain your sensors and everything works just as it should. Many buy a slime kit and a jack in case they do have a flat but if you are still in warranty, just pull over and hit the SOS button and ask for a flatbed to the nearest dealer. I'm still on the OEM RFTs but when I do need tires I will be ditching them for a set of non-RFTs. This is what I have done on the last 3 BMWs I have owned, never had any problem.


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice set up. I've got a 10 space gray D as well. I like the wheels, but I decided to go with a little brighter colored set. I don't have them on yet, but here is a pic below of what they look like (3 weeks to go):

http://www.tsw.com/img/cadwell_black_reg_pop_white.jpg


----------



## spece30dude (Mar 17, 2010)

prentissra said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I was looking at swapping wheels and going to non-RFT tires as well. Question - On the SuperSports, since they aren't RFT, are you throwing a code?
> 
> Keep us updated on the mods. I'm interested to see how they are working out.


I decided to have factory TPMS sensors installed on the new wheels so I'm alerted if I'm getting a flat and need to pull over before ruining a wheel. The sensors are mounted on the inside of the wheel so like others have mentioned, it does not have to do with the tires.

Come winter time, I will be changing the RFTs from the stock wheels and probably going with ContiXtreme tires.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

OP would you mind elaborating on your experience with the JBD vs the VAC? Power gains, ease of installation/removal, MPG etc.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I wonder why BMW puts such heavy rims in first place. 50-60lbs is lot in my opinion.


----------

